# Help Save Golden Rets. from Puppy Mills!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I copied this from an email I rcvd.

Hi everyone. Well, unfortunately, the puppy mill auction season has returned again for this Fall. As you have already heard, there have been two auctions in the last month and thanks to Wendy Ragan, the Puppy Mill Rescue Team has gotten eleven Goldens, including six eight week old puppies, out of the mills. Unfortunately, one of those pups has died but the remaining ten Goldens have moved on to wonderful receiving Rescues and into foster and adoptive homes. 

So, we now have learned about the next upcoming auction which will be held on Saturday October 4th in Milan, MO with 13 more Goldens on the auction block. We’ve pretty much gone through all of our available funds to get the last several groups of auction dogs, so now it’s time to ask for your help again with donations, bidding, transport, and then Rescues to receive these Goldens for fostering and adoption.

To help get more Goldens out of the mills, the Golden Retriever Puppy Mill Rescue Team has launched a new website at www.grpmrt.org to highlight our puppy mill rescue efforts. Now is the time to go to our new website and click on the “Donate” button and make a donation to help us get more Goldens out of the mills at these upcoming auctions. All donations are still tax deductible since the Puppy Mill Rescue Team operates through Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue which is a 501(c)(3) organization. 

And, the Golden Retriever Puppy Mill Rescue Team Calendar is now available! Standby for the announcement!!!

*For the Puppy Mill Rescue Team

- Bob -
-- 
Bob Bornstein, President
Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue **Oklahoma*

*http://groups.yahoo.com/group/GRRescue101/message/8492*


[


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It just never ends, does it. How I wish some state would at least try to legislate these hellish production lines out of business.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, if most states and locales would enforce the laws already on the books, the true puppy mills would be put out of business. There was a terrible mill in Indiana and every time a complaint was filed and an inspection was to be held, the miller was notified in advance and so could "get rid" of dogs and clean up their act in time for the inspection. They misrepresented dogs as pure breds that weren't, and lied about mixes as well. Their dogs were sick and filthy, and just heartbreaking.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, if most states and locales would enforce the laws already on the books, the true puppy mills would be put out of business. There was a terrible mill in Indiana and every time a complaint was filed and an inspection was to be held, the miller was notified in advance and so could "get rid" of dogs and clean up their act in time for the inspection. They misrepresented dogs as pure breds that weren't, and lied about mixes as well. Their dogs were sick and filthy, and just heartbreaking.


Gee. _That _sounds familiar... :doh:


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Karen...may I cross post this?????

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I copied & pasted this info onto my contacts at Rescue a Golden of Arizona. I know they will contact them about helping out!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, if most states and locales would enforce the laws already on the books, the true puppy mills would be put out of business. There was a terrible mill in Indiana and every time a complaint was filed and an inspection was to be held, the miller was notified in advance and so could "get rid" of dogs and clean up their act in time for the inspection. They misrepresented dogs as pure breds that weren't, and lied about mixes as well. Their dogs were sick and filthy, and just heartbreaking.


Wouldn't this mean there is someone on the inside sharing information? :uhoh:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Wouldn't this mean there is someone on the inside sharing information? :uhoh:


Yup-that's exactly what we figured.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yup-that's exactly what we figured.


Seems like they need to fire someone!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel physically sick after watching those videos of poor dogs being sold at auctions. There have been moves here in the UK trying to outlaw factory farming of farm animas. Even if it hasn't stopped factory farming, it's certainly given the general public the choice and educated everyone into what goes on when producing the food we eat. 

What I want to ask is isn't there a way that the general public can be educated in a way that reaches the widest audience possibe? If people didn't buy puppies from pet shops and the internet, this industry could be shut down almost overnight. Banning sales of puppies in pet stores would be a start. Cats and dogs are never sold in stores in the UK.

It's hard to comprehend the misery these poor pathetic creatures have to endure and it breaks my heart to see it!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For some reason we can talk until we are blue in the face and people don't get it. Right after my Shadow had all of his issues and someone in my own family was looking for a dog, she bought from a Pet Store. In fact, my own sister has bought her GSD's from a Pet store. All but one I think. I don't give up on trying to educate though.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Unfortunately there is no way to shut down these pet stores selling animals, as any ban will result in law suits saying the government is taking away their right to make a living. 
Frankly we have way to many ignorant people in the USA that don't are happy to be ignorant.
I'd also be afraid if we took away the convenience factor so many people like, that we'd have a million back yard breeder pop up to fill the convenience factor. Which would only marginally be better.

What I would like to see is the AKC require yearly health checks for all breeding pairs that reputable breeders already do. If they don't have the checks, they can't be registered. Which may help distract some of these mills due to costs associated with those.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Motherhen and All*

Motherhen and All.

I didn't ask first before posting here and maybe I should have.
Email Wendy Regan [email protected] and ask her permission.
I just sent her an email too telling her I posted here.
So glad that they are out there saving these poor puppy mill dogs!!

*Wendy Replied:

Of coarse that OK! We will take all the help we can get. Feel free to pass the info to anyone who might be interested.

Thanks!

Wendy*
[email protected]


----------

